# That ONLY ONE Photo



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok! I know that I am NOT supposed to take new pictures of the malts because my folders are about to explode from the huge number AND sizes of pictures that need to be edited/resized and then go to my external hard drive for "all time memory" and photobucket album (to share here with you).

BUT, I wanted *one picture*, only one, of Snowy carrying his fave squeaky ball and wearing his fave shirt. So, I called in the lil model for that *only one photo* - I didn't want any more! just *one photo* that I had in mind...

Smiley Snowy comes in and says that he is all set for that *only one photo*









In order to get *that only one photo*, I had to throw the ball to the fetch-a-holic maltese! Yes, he doesn't work/models for free - you gotta entertain him. 

photo-shoot starts once the lil monster comes with the ball.
*click* 









*click*









*click* 









AND IT'S A WRAP!!! mission accomplished. The third photo is a KEEPER! This is my *ONLY ONE PHOTO* that I wanted.

oh that was easy *thought Kat*! 

Little did I know. 

The little sneaky sister is so inviting; she is there.....on the little bridge, she wants to jump in but is just waiting for her brother to get involved in the crime with her. This will sure help her not lose her "Angel" title in her mommy's eyes that is for sure well deserved for a girl who cause way too little mischief when you compare her to her crazy brother. 
She looks at her brother, then down at the water. Brother zooms! is it possible that he will reject that invitation that means the world to him? (all these happen in few seconds)...their mommy ran after them and shouted "NO"!!! all of a sudden, malts lose their sense of hearing; in a split second the two jump TOGETHER and make a HUGE SPLASH!!!!!!!!

mommy isn't happy AT ALL!!!!!! giving them another bath wasn't in today's agenda! not only one, but TWO malts!!!

"heck! we are in the pool already, why not go for 2/3 rounds in our kiddie pool" thought the malts (that is exactly what they did)... mommy isn't happy and started to feel a little frustrated with them. 

They get out of the pool...do their crazy "we love being wet" zoomies. At that point, their mommy thinks "why bother! they got themselves wet and messy! stopping them from their zoomies wont make me escape bathing the two and being late for the next plan that I had".....what happens next? Brother stops after 4 rounds of zoomies to sniff around, while the so called angel continues the zoomies... to increase her mommy's frustration level: she takes another huge splash in the pool without caring whether Snowy joins her or not!!!!!!!!!!! goes for 2 more rounds and then out again for new set of "I love being wet" zoomie....

NO I was not happy with their action! Yes, I was late for my following appointment because I was busy, taking care of bathing, cleaning, drying the little two.

this is my so called angel when she came out of the pool after her second time jump - not the best photo but I had to snap her action!!!! 









and this is the how today's photo-shoot model ended up looking after his first and only jump









they are all clean now but boy did I spend more time than what I planned and was late for the second plan

Welcome to the joy of having 2 pool addicts :smpullhair: 

that *only one photo* was cost-y! 

but since the day is almost over now, I am happy with the result of *that only one photo* .. and my malts, heck I LOVE THEM no matter what:wub: they are snuggled close to me now - angel girl is on my lap and the monkey boy is right next to my feet:wub:

So this was what we three were up to this afternoon. 

We promise that by the coming/following weekend, we will share the second trip video *this time, it will be all about the malts:wub:*

xoxo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your pictures are so cute! I love the picture of Snowy with the ball in his mouth...it's a perfect compliment to Matilda's picture.

It sounds as though Snowy and Crystal had such a great time...partners in crime! Who could get mad at those faces?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous pics, Kat!
I love the colour splash!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys  



donnad said:


> the picture of Snowy with the ball in his mouth...it's a perfect compliment to Matilda's picture.


It sure is / i love that girl.:wub:

I see Snowy in Matilda's stories (he is addicted to all his toys - playing fetch is one of his fave game / he plays this game non stop until u end the game by taking the ball away to the toy box).

I think that if the two ever met, they will play non stop :wub::wub:




amby said:


> I love the colour splash!


You gotta check the application out, Orla  it works both in an iPad and iPhone (of course it is more enjoyable in the iPad because of the bigger screen) but an iPhone will also do! I am just like you: I LOVE it especially because it is quicker to do in this apple application than when u color splash in Photoshop.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! Those two are just too adorable! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, your pictures are always good and I love seeing Snowy and Crystal.:wub: 
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hilarious! I love your pics and hearing all about your adventures with Snowy and Crystal. I just want to grab your Snowy and kiss his little tummy! He's so cute with his ball.:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is afraid of water....any ideas to get him in the kiddie pool? Love your pics! I would love another maltese, but hubby isn't to fond of the idea. *sigh*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your pictures are so fabulous!!! I'm soooo glad you got THE one!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great photos,Kat even though they ruined the rest of your afternoon,Iknow it's hard to be mad at those two little cutie mishief makers.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::wub: yay pictures of Snowy and Crystal again!! Fabulous photos indeed  I really like the color splash  I never knew color splash existed until now haha :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh SNOWY, this is Matilda, I love your new picture:wub:, I wish you were here to play with me:chili: I just got a present from awntie Jane, Zoey, Emy and Tess they sent me 4 balls,:aktion033: you and Crystal come to my house and I will share with both of you. :tender::Happy_Dance::chili:

Kat I love the pictures, that Snowy is Matilda's long lost soulmate:wub: I would love to see them play:chili:
I had to laugh when I saw that Crystal loves the water as much as her brother, you have your hands full:HistericalSmiley:I think Crystal might be growing fins,:HistericalSmiley:. Snowy you take good care of sister and your ball and love up on mommy just maybe one day we can all meet


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish Spookie would play fetch!

Cute pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

well that would be six adorable photos :biggrin: Lovely to see your happy babies again Kat. Such great personalities. :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Kat - I take it this is "the" photo....the essence of Snowy. It's a great pic, I love that his fav shirt matches his ball. 

And I didn't realie that Crystal was such an instigator!!!! Oh! What a little devil girl!!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kat i just love that photo of Snowy with his ball and i love how the ball matches his shirt.:wub: The picture of Crystal is just adorable, you have two little water babies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those two are so entertaining, they must keep you in stitches.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love your pictures! Love how the dirt shows in the last pic of Snowy with the ball in his mouth and gotta love that angel of a sister of his. Clearly, Snowy had planned it ahead of time and she is of no fault at all - just an accomplice ;-) Your new siggy is adorable. I hope you continue to take *just one* photo as I really enjoy your pics


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub: Love the pics and story!! Crystal you tell your Mommy "girls just wanta have fun!!"


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

great pictures! haha crystal sure seems to have been enjoying the pool! and snowy is so cute in his matching hoodie and ball


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - your photos are like potato chips... I knew you couldn't take just one.:HistericalSmiley: And so happy you didn't. Just love the play by play of their antics. How could you be upset by those two "angels :innocent:?" I didn't know sweet Crystal had it in her to be such an instigator. I would have loved to have shot both of them during this and your expression when it was happening.:w00t: Priceless.:thumbsup: Love the new siggie with that photo of Snowy and his ball and the nod to Matilda. Thanks so much for sharing and I had no idea what a color splash was but am sure I can't do it. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: LOVED the pictures...:chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:dothewave::chili: Yaaay, more Snowy and Crystal pics! :chili: :dothewave: I love Snowy in blue, def "his" color. He looks smashing, Kat!!! Haha, love the photo shoot, mommy should know we won't accept only one pic of the Dubai darling duo!! Crystal is such an adorable water baby! :wub: My favorite photos are of your water babies doing aqua tricks. I'm really looking forward to the second trip video!:wub2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, I just love you and your adverterous babies!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

_*LOVE*_ your photos and models, Kat!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie is afraid of water....any ideas to get him in the kiddie pool? Love your pics! I would love another maltese, but hubby isn't to fond of the idea. *sigh*


My husband did want to get another Maltese, a sister for Rose. It was all his idea. It has worked out great. Hey, we live in NC, too.:blush:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics Kat..........I love the last pic too and I see you made it into your siggy!!! So neat!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your words about the two and pictures.



njdrake said:


> Can't wait to see more!


If only I had the more free time during the week, you would be seeing them all:HistericalSmiley: but in order to share a bunch of the many, I will need at least one day to go through everything I took previously, pick few good ones, resize, upload in photobucket and share (which I will do this coming weekend:hugging




aprilb said:


> I just want to grab your Snowy and kiss his little tummy!


awwwh...he is gonna love it:wub: 
he loves to show his tummy and demands a belly rub :innocent:



munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie is afraid of water....any ideas to get him in the kiddie pool? Love your pics! I would love another maltese, but hubby isn't to fond of the idea. *sigh*


how about I send you these two instead:HistericalSmiley:? ... trust me, in days similar to yesterday, I just wish that they hated the water.

In order for Ollie to get into the kiddie pool happily, he gotta like the water. I did not teach Snowy how to like the water. 

What happened was a bit of a long story, but I will brief it in few sentences  you see, my younger brother played a role in letting Snowy become who he is today : a crazy about the pool maltese. Actually, not only my brother, but Snowy's personality, high drive/prey drive and addiction to toys. When Snowy was around a year old, my brother used to have a habit of leaving all his own toys in the pool. When Snowy and I used to go to the garden for a play, my brother's toys used to drive him crazy, floating there in the pool. One day, while I was in the garden with him, he JUMPED after one little ball that was floating there:new_shocked: I was in complete SHOCK! that is how it started with Snowy. Then, when Crystal came, her reaction to seeing *Snowy* in the pool, swimming was similar to his reaction when he used to see the *Toys* in the pool. You see, Toys are Snowy's addiction, BUT Snowy is Crystal's addiction:HistericalSmiley:

Now you have Snowy (age 6) and Crystal (age 3) who find complete enjoyment in swimming in their kiddie pool. In some days, like yesterday, I just wish that they didn't have that enjoyment.

This is how it all started with us. Now that I look at it, I think that if you found something that Ollie is addicted to, really loves, and would chase, maybe that can be your starting point 

Although double malts, double the work, it is just SO WORTH it...I LOVE having two:chili::chili: 

I hope your hubby will give in to your wish  

Here is a thread with more details of how I discovered Snowy's love to water.

And here is a thread that I shared in SM to tell about Crystal's very first jump in the pool with a bit of a more detail to what was mentioned about her above in this thread


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

chichi said:


> Iknow it's hard to be mad at those two little cutie mishief makers.


can't help it but agree :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> I really like the color splash  I never knew color splash existed until now haha :blush:


it is never too late 
ColorSplash helps you convert everything in a picture to Black&White except to whatever subject you want for it to stay with its original color. It is an application for iPads and iPhones. To read more about it *click here*

I used to do it in photoshop for very few pictures when I wanted to make one subject stands out in the whole picture (shirt/or Snowy's ball for example). The method is also called selective coloring, but in photoshop it takes longer to do so. I love to do it in my iPad now 




Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh SNOWY, this is Matilda, I love your new picture:wub:, I wish you were here to play with me:chili: I just got a present from awntie Jane, Zoey, Emy and Tess they sent me 4 balls,:aktion033: you and Crystal come to my house and I will share with both of you. :tender::Happy_Dance::chili:
> 
> Kat I love the pictures, that Snowy is Matilda's long lost soulmate:wub: I would love to see them play:chili:
> I had to laugh when I saw that Crystal loves the water as much as her brother, you have your hands full:HistericalSmiley:I think Crystal might be growing fins,:HistericalSmiley:. Snowy you take good care of sister and your ball and love up on mommy just maybe one day we can all meet


I couldn't help it Paula because Matilda's stories bring Snowy in my mind:HistericalSmiley: a couple of days ago, I came across few of your last threads and couldn't help it but remind myself: this girl is Snowy - but in a female maltese version lol:wub::wub:
I had to do something that says: your Matilda is Snowy's long lost soul-mate:wub::wub: I can't believe how similar they are in personality and acts. we MUST let them meet one day!!!! I am sure that Snowy will LOVE that. Wait till you see him meet and greet with all the dogs who we met in our trip. He is a big time social-bug. Knowing few of Matilda's stories, I am assuming that she is also like him in that. oh I so want them to get the chance to meet!!!!

Yesterday (when I took these pictures for *that only one photo* that I wanted), Crystal was worse than Snowy! her level of addiction to water was higher:smpullhair:

yes, they keep me busy all the time, but words aren't enough to describe how much I love them:wub::wub:



Johita said:


> Clearly, Snowy had planned it ahead of time and she is of no fault at all - just an accomplice ;-) Your new siggy is adorable. I hope you continue to take *just one* photo as I really enjoy your pics


LOL  
(Crystal to Johita: Fank you so much for standing up for me...I wuv ya <3 *wet licks and tail wags* I have no idea why mommy blames yesterday's act on me! After all, brudder (snowy) is my all time teacher in evewyfing in dis life. 

Happy to read that u enjoy what I share (((hugs)))


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> well that would be six adorable photos :biggrin:


haha Muareen, in order to take THE wanted picture, I have to take few 'bloopers' with it :HistericalSmiley: 
:hugging:



The A Team said:


> I love that his fav shirt matches his ball.





mysugarbears said:


> i love how the ball matches his shirt.


that polo shirt is 'my' fave shirt on Snowy. and that ball is 'Snowy's' fave squeaky ball - turned out that they are both blue lol which I sure love :aktion033:



The A Team said:


> And I didn't realie that Crystal was such an instigator!!!! Oh! What a little devil girl!!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


She is full of surprises! you just don't expect it from a maltese who isn't into mischievous acts:w00t: -- what I learned though, she is SO SNEAKY



lynda said:


> they must keep you in stitches.


just try traveling with them lol 



mary-anderson said:


> Crystal you tell your Mommy "girls just wanta have fun!!"


She sent her message to me very well yesterday with her crazy zoomies and jumps



MaxnMinnie said:


> snowy is so cute in his matching hoodie


awwh thanks. That is actually a polo shirt, but Snowy wears his collar differently (upwards)  

here he is wearing it under his harness









I love that shirt on him:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - your photos are like potato chips... I knew you couldn't take just one.:HistericalSmiley: And so happy you didn't. Just love the play by play of their antics. How could you be upset by those two "angels :innocent:?" I didn't know sweet Crystal had it in her to be such an instigator. I would have loved to have shot both of them during this and your expression when it was happening.:w00t: Priceless.:thumbsup: Love the new siggie with that photo of Snowy and his ball and the nod to Matilda. Thanks so much for sharing and I had no idea what a color splash was but am sure I can't do it. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


Sue, I luv ya :hugging: 
Kat
ps. colorsplash is easy - i am 400% sure that you can do it  it only takes touching what you want it to keep its original color with your finger tip ^_^ lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> :dothewave::chili: Yaaay, more Snowy and Crystal pics! :chili: :dothewave: I love Snowy in blue, def "his" color. He looks smashing, Kat!!! Haha, love the photo shoot, mommy should know we won't accept only one pic of the Dubai darling duo!! Crystal is such an adorable water baby! :wub: My favorite photos are of your water babies doing aqua tricks. I'm really looking forward to the second trip video!:wub2:


LOL Suzi, it was not suppose to be a swimming day, so their mommy didn't want to capture their aqua tricks (yesterday, I wasn't happy with these tricks to be honest :HistericalSmiley
by the way. I am still waiting on these pictures that you are gonna share this week:chili::wub: just cant wait to see and melt:wub:



allheart said:


> Oh Kat, I just love you and your adverterous babies!!!!


The malts and I LOVE you and your two cuties too :wub::wub::wub::hugging:



aprilb said:


> My husband did want to get another Maltese, a sister for Rose. It was all his idea. It has worked out great. Hey, we live in NC, too.:blush:


it was my idea, but my parents accepted it because Snowy (and us) weren't the same after our loss of Melon (our poodle)



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love the last pic too and I see you made it into your siggy!!! So neat!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


That was *THAT ONLY ONE *picture that I wanted to snap yesterday :chili: glad that you liked it, sweet friend


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So many awesome pics...it's impossible to love just ONE! You are the queen of awesome pics Kat!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loving it , ur fluffs are sooo cool !!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kat, you got several of "the one" pictures. Totally awesome shots of Snowy:wub: & his ball:aktion033:. I love the B&W with selective color accents. I always love your pictures of Snowy :wub:& Crystal:wub:, you have a real talent. When I grow up, I want to be as good at photography as you.LOL  Sweet Crystal:wub: has turned into a waterbaby just like her big brother, love those pictures too. Keep em coming Kat, I love your Fluffs & pictures & have missed you all so much. I'm so glad you're back home.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> So many awesome pics...it's impossible to love just ONE! You are the queen of awesome pics Kat!!!


Tammy -missed ya loads. I hope I can see some pictures of the babies some day soon :wub: 



uniquelovdolce said:


> loving it , ur fluffs are sooo cool !!


The malts bark their *thanks* for your words:wub:



momtoboo said:


> I love the B&W with selective color accents. I always love your pictures of Snowy :wub:& Crystal:wub:, you have a real talent. When I grow up, I want to be as good at photography as you.LOL  Sweet Crystal:wub: has turned into a waterbaby just like her big brother, love those pictures too. Keep em coming Kat, I love your Fluffs & pictures & have missed you all so much. I'm so glad you're back home.


Awwh Sue, I missed u and your babies too --- so very very much :wub: I am just hap that you are doing better. Continue taking care. Luv ya
Kat
Ps. Oh byt I already LOVE all the pictures that you take:thumbsup: u are really good at that too - these two pictures in your new siggy says it all. Love it


----------

